

The Pocket Notebooks of 20 Famous Men - jedwhite
http://artofmanliness.com/2010/09/13/the-pocket-notebooks-of-20-famous-men/

======
zach
So does anyone have an optimized path for getting their paper notebooks into a
digital format? Is digital paper really the easiest?

I suppose if you're a scrawler, this can be tough but I imagine a lot of HNers
have plain but legible printing that could be OCRed and made searchable, which
seems like a big win.

~~~
niels_olson
I have my moleskines(α) and wheelbooks(β) from as far back as the late 90s.
Wouldn't trade them for the world. That said, I transfer some things into
other formats, like my Remember-the-Milk account, scans of particular pages,
etc.

α [http://www.amazon.com/Moleskine-Square-Notebook-
Pocket/dp/88...](http://www.amazon.com/Moleskine-Square-Notebook-
Pocket/dp/888370102X/)

β [http://www.amazon.com/Book-Memorandum-Green-Log-
pack/dp/B000...](http://www.amazon.com/Book-Memorandum-Green-Log-
pack/dp/B000VWTA94)

------
RevRal
Mark Twain's tabbed notebook is a really good idea.

~~~
tricky
I use a binder clip to bind together all the unused pages. You can instantly
open it to the right spot every time.

------
JakeSc
Do you folks carry around pocket notebooks? Or has this practice become most
popularly digital?

~~~
giardini
I use an 8 1/2" x 11" sheet folded twice. This fits perfectly in a back pocket
and gives me 4 pages to make notes on. I usually reserve two pages for the
categories of "personal to-do" and "business to-do".

As items are completed they are crossed off. Once notes get too crowded or
most items have been checked off or crossed out (completed), I unfold the
sheet, copy incomplete items to a new folded sheet and put the the old sheet
in a file.

~~~
PakG1
Just a point of clarification, you don't use the backside?

------
dyc
I have several note-taking applications on my iPhone, but I still prefer
writing into my Moleskine that I always carry around in my pocket.

------
ignifero
Men are tough nowadays. In fact, we are so manly, we hide Moleskines (tm)(R)
in our hipster pockets.

I always keep a half-burnt papyrus with me, like Archimedes.

